# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νεος για Πετρούπολη

## psakella

Hello people,

λοιπον, ειμαι ο 10468 και χρειαζομαι βοήθεια για να μπορεσω να :
αγοραστει ο καταλληλος εξοπλισμός για AP
συνδεση με αλλους κόμβους !!
γενικά κοσμο που ενδιαφέρεται, για να μπορεσω να το φέρω εις πέρας !!!

Any help will be most welcome !!
___________________________________________________________
Δηλώνω μετανοιωμένος οτι τωρα ξεκινάω για δικτυο Wirelless........

----------


## ryloth

Έτσι να βλέπω κόσμο να ανεβαίνει η περιοχή .
Στείλε pm ένα τηλέφωνο να τα πούμε  ::

----------


## christopher

Έλα στη συνάντηση την Τετάρτη να τα πούμε από κοντα.

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24884

----------


## psakella

Thank you christopher !

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πρόσκληση !
Επειδη εγω ειμαι ο rookie, εε να ρωτησω κατι απλό ?

Εχετε κάτι αναγνωριστικό για το τραπέζι ατον ΑΙΟΛΟ ?
Καμια κεραια ? 
κανα πιάτο ?

Πέτρος

----------


## ryloth

Τώρα που χειμωνιάζει καθόμαστε όπως μπαίνεις δεξιά δίπλα στο τζάκι .
Όποιος δεν έχει μέσον να ανέβει να μου στείλει Pm
θα ανέβω γύρω στις 8.
Γιά όσους θέλουν να δούν champions league
θα τους πώ οτι έχει στο μαγαζί τηλεόραση  ::

----------


## christopher

Όπου δεις πολύ κόσμο να κάνει φασαρία. Ξεχωρίζουμε!  ::

----------


## psakella

Λοιπον ήρθε !!!

NEC WRAPSTAR !!! http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?cod ... 1114954679
Laptop υπάρχει , 
ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ !!!! anyone ?

και να σταματήσει να βρέχει .......

Οι φωτο δεν έχουν επεξεργαστεί ακόμα για να υπάρχει μια 360....προσπαθώ !

Κολοδουλείες !!

Παραμενω ενεργός.......μη πιστοποιημένος..........

Πέτρος

----------


## ryloth

Σου στέλνω pm 
χτύπα ένα τηλέφωνο  ::

----------


## fits79

Κι εγώ Πετρούπολη μένω και είμαι ο fitsman #11221 και θέλω να συνδεθώ με το δίκτυο awmn υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος αν ναι ποιος? επίσης θέλω επειδή έχω και ένα linksys wag354g να μπορώ να μπαίνω και στο ιντερνετ από μια σύνδεση adsl 4νετ που έχω. αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι το λαπτοπ μου έχει μόνο μια θύρα εθερνετ και εγώ θέλω να συνδέσω 2 ρουτερ πάνω του (ένα το linksys wag354g και ένα το linksys wrt54g (που μάλλον θα πάρω για να συνδεθώ στο awmn)) τι μου προτείνετε να κάνω???? αν συνδεθώ με καλώδιο που θα τραβήξω απο την ταράτσα και από το wrt54g στο λαπτοπ και αν συνδεθώ ασύρματα με το wag354g (Για να μπαίνω στο νετ) θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα??? Και αν ναι τι πρόβλημα μπορεί να έχω???

----------


## ryloth

όπα καλώς το παιδί
χριστόφορε ετοιμάσου να δεχθείς πελατεία  ::   ::  

Είναι πολύ απλό 
Βάζεις το wrt ταρατσα για awmn
κατεβάζεις καλώδιο που θα πέφτει στο wag
και θα έχεις απ' όλα  ::

----------


## TeslaCoil

22 με 26 λετε να κανουμε κανα meeting!!! να σας δω λιγακι!!

τωρα ειμαι εβρο και κατεβαινω σημερα..............  ::   ::

----------


## ryloth

οοοπα
πολύ πελατεία έπεσε,
εγώ δυστυχώς 22-26 θα λείπω
θα είμαι πίσω στις 27

----------


## TeslaCoil

Its ok

ειμαι σε αδεια και ελεγα να σας δω!!
για κανα καφεδακι..  ::  

παντος βλεπω κινηση πετρουπολη
ωραια πραγματα

πολυ καλα παμε!!

αντε και στα δικα μας οι ασυνδετες  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ~nio~

καμια συναντηση γαι πετρουπολη υπαρχει?? θελω και εγω να μπω στο δικτυο..(εξοπλησμο , συδεση κ.τ.λ.)

----------


## antony++

> καμια συναντηση γαι πετρουπολη υπαρχει?? θελω και εγω 
> να μπω στο δικτυο..(εξοπλησμο , συδεση κ.τ.λ.)


Το πρώτο πράγμα που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να βάλεις το στίγμα σου στο WiND για να ξέρουμε που είσαι! ---> http://wind.awmn.net

Μετά έρχεται κάποιος από εμάς να σε βοηθήσει να σκανάρεις να δούμε ποιον/ποιους πιάνεις...

Τέλος παίρνεις εξοπλισμό ανάλογα με τα γούστα και τη τσέπη σου και μπαίνεις στο δίκτυο.

Για ξεκίνα...  ::   ::   ::  



 ::  Μπορούμε πάντως να κανονίσουμε κανένα meeting... Τι λέτε οι υπόλοιποι;

----------


## ~nio~

ειμαι ηδη γραμμενος ... βρισκομαι Πετρουπολη , Αρχιπελαγους 17... ψαχτε γαι στιγμα.... κομβος ~nio~

----------


## TeslaCoil

Σημερα κυριακη τι λετε για καφεδακι να τα πουμε οσοι μποριτε
στιλτε μου το κινητο σας ή το σταθερο με Π.Μ. ; 
προτινω Τερρα Πετρα

----------


## antony++

> ειμαι ηδη γραμμενος ... βρισκομαι Πετρουπολη , Αρχιπελαγους 17... ψαχτε γαι στιγμα.... κομβος ~nio~


OK, σε είδα... Έχεις δίπλα σου δύο AP (fencer και floroskoufis) και είναι πολύ πιθανό να πιάνεις και τον ataraxos. Αν θες να μπεις ως client, μπορεί να πιάνεις τους κοντινούς ακόμα και χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία. Αν έχεις laptop κατέβασε το netstumbler και κάνε ένα scan όπως είσαι - άντε να βγεις και στο μπαλκόνι...




> Σημερα κυριακη τι λετε για καφεδακι να τα πουμε οσοι μποριτε 
> στιλτε μου το κινητο σας ή το σταθερο με Π.Μ. ; 
> προτινω Τερρα Πετρα


Απογευματάκι ίσως... Λίγο δύσκολο βέβαια να υπάρξει συντονισμός σε τόσο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα...

----------


## christopher

O floroskoufis δεν είναι ενεργό μέλος του δικτύου.

----------


## endless

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...
Γύρισα επιτέλους... τα νέα όμως δεν είναι καλά... όσο αναφορά την πολυκατοικία που μένω καθώς όχι μόνο κόμβος δεν θα γίνω αλλά ούτε καν πελάτης. Είμαι στεναχωρημένος καθώς και τσαντισμένος αφού είχα ξεσηκωθεί να κάνω πράγματα και τώρα... 
Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ που έπρηξα με τις ερωτήσεις μου καθ'οτι αρχάριος όλους σας αλλά κυρίως τους babisbabis και ryloth. Ευχαριστώ για τις γνώσεις που μου μεταδώσατε. 
Ελπίζω στο μέλλον να γίνει κάτι διαφορετικό ώστε να συνδεθώ.

Ευχαριστώ Endless

ΥΓ. Παρόλα αυτά όμως επειδή γουστάρω θα είμαι εδώ είτε για καφέ είτε για βοήθεια στησίματος (απόκτηση εμπειριών για μένα)

----------


## dti

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά...
> Γύρισα επιτέλους... τα νέα όμως δεν είναι καλά... όσο αναφορά την πολυκατοικία που μένω καθώς όχι μόνο κόμβος δεν θα γίνω αλλά ούτε καν πελάτης. Είμαι στεναχωρημένος καθώς και τσαντισμένος αφού είχα ξεσηκωθεί να κάνω πράγματα και τώρα...


Γιατί; Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με την πολυκατοικία;

----------


## endless

Δεν υπήρχε αλλά τώρα υπάρχει μετά από κάτι τσακωμούς ... και τι είναι αυτό που θες να βάλεις... τιιιιιι κουτιά στην ταράτσα???? θα μας κάψεις το ρεύμα η ακτινοβολία κτλ εκνευρίζομαι και μονο που τα σκεφτομαι

----------


## endless

Μένω και στον πρώτο... αν έμενα στον 5ο θα τους εγραφα στα πα... μου.

----------


## babisbabis

Οχι ρε γαμωτο, κριμα...  :: 
Ειναι οριστικο?
Οσο για το αν μας "επρηζες" και τετοια, μην το ξαναπεις!
Δεν μας επρηζες καθολου!  :: 
Μακαρι να καταφερεις κατι, γιατι ειναι κριμα να μεινεις ετσι... Εισαι και σε ωραιο σημειο...

----------


## PanosPetr

Δεν μπορούν να σου κάνουν τίποτα. Ακουλούθα τις νόμιμες διαδικασίες και προσπάθησε να γεφυρώσεις τις διαφορές. Και γράψτους λίγο και στα φρύδια σου (sic).

----------


## endless

> Ειναι οριστικο?


Από μένα πάντως δεν είναι οριστικό  ::  

Απλά προς το παρόν δεν μπορώ να "κουνηθώ".
Θα υπάρξουν εξελίξεις σίγουρα πάντως.

Panospetr συμφωνό μ' αυτό που λες, δεν θέλω όμως να φτάσω σ'αυτο το σημείο προς το παρόν.

----------


## endless

Διάβασα όλα τα post που γράφουν για αστυνομίες και ΕΕΤΤ. Ξέρω περίπου τι να κάνω. Θα περιμένω όμως.

----------

